# Fruit Polo's (bit rude)



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Teacher is teaching her class about colours and taste, to demonstrate she give the children Fruit Polo's
Firstly
Yellow - Lemon
then
Red - Strawberry
Green - Lime
Orange - Orange

So far the kids get everyone, she then pulls out a pack of Honey Flavoured and hands them out, the kids are confused, so she says 'heres a clue' this flavour is what Mummy may call Daddy sometimes ?
After a few seconds a little girl spits her's out, screaming ' oh my god - there arse holes 8O


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

out of the mouths of babes!


----------

